# 140mm Lüfter Extrem gesucht



## GK-ken (21. August 2018)

*140mm Lüfter Extrem gesucht*

Hallo,

ich bin auf der Suche nach einem 140mm Lüfter für mein Gehäuse. Auf extrem kleinem Raum habe ich 2 Grakas und einen i7 unter Wasser gesetzt. Läuft seit einem Jahr recht gut, aber diesen Sommer überhitzte die CPU und ich musste sie Köpfen. Dennoch erreiche ich knappe 90C im normal-Betrieb und Wassertemperaturen von über 60C bis an die 70C.
Habe schon einige Lüfter gefunden aber leider "nur" 120mm wie z.B. 

Enermax D.F. Storm 263m3/h

Oder diese 140mm Lüfter der von den Technischen Werten unterhalb der Leistung des Enermax liegt

Akasa Viper R 200m3/h

Noctua NF-A14 industrialPPC 3000 PWM 269m3/h

Das sind die einzigen Lüfter die ich gefunden habe und meinen erwartungen zumindest auf dem Blatt entsprechen.
Mir ist es absolut egal wie laut die Lüfter sind. Sie sollen ihren Job nur richtig gut machen. Kennt vielleicht jemand 140mm Lüfter die stärker sind als die von mir genannten bei der üblichen Bauhöhe von 25mm.

Mein Rig:

i7 4790K
2x GTX 780
4 x 8TB HDD
350mm AGB Zylinder
420mm Radiator 30mm dick
Define R5

2 Eingangs und 3 Ausgangslüfter


----------



## LastManStanding (21. August 2018)

*AW: 140mm Lüfter Extrem gesucht*

Hier im Forum gibt es von "Kabelbinder" <--Username ein sehr gutes Lüfter roundup mit allem drum und dran.
wenn das nicht hilft Industrielüfter von Papst ebm die haben sehr druckstarke Lüfter:
Ich habe für extreme Fälle mit übertaktung und Benschmarks eine Halterung im Gehäuse für diesen Lüfter Modifiziert 300m³/h bei 51 dezibel Schalldruck. Aber solche Lüfter laufen natürlich nur noch mit externem Netzteilchen. Je nach dem was du brauchst^^


----------



## NatokWa (22. August 2018)

*AW: 140mm Lüfter Extrem gesucht*

Evtl. solltest du schlicht überlegen statt des (Für dieses Setup VIEL zu kleinen) Radiators IM System einen MoRa drauf oder daneben zu stellen . Erledigt das Platzproblem UND das Temperatur/Lüfter Problem . 
Alternativ könntest du auch die 2 GraKa's gegen EINE modernere austauschen welche die gleiche (oder bessere) Leistung bei deutlich weniger Hitzeentwicklung liefert .

Warum ? Nur mit einem stärkeren Lüfter wirst du das Prolem das du hast nur um ein paar Grad verschieben , du hast schlicht VIEL zu wenig Kühlfläche für dieses Setup , das läßt sich nicht Schönreden .


----------



## GK-ken (23. August 2018)

*AW: 140mm Lüfter Extrem gesucht*

Das war klar, dass ein 420er Radi nicht ausreicht um theoretische 588W runterzukühlen. Darum geht es mir auch gar nicht, ich will nur genug luft ins Gehäuse bekommen um das beste aus dem rauszuholen was ich habe. Ein 280 Radi in der Front kommt erst wenn ich die alten 780er gegen eine 2080Ti tausche.
Aber bei der Bauhöhe bin ich weiterhin auf maximal 25mm beschränkt bei den Lüftern. Da fällt der EBM schonmal raus und mehr als 140mm dürfen die im Durchmesser auch nciht haben da ich das Case nicht modden will, aus Garantiegründen.


----------



## GK-ken (24. August 2018)

*AW: 140mm Lüfter Extrem gesucht*

Habe nun 5x Noctua NF-A14 industrialPPC 3000 PWM eingebaut und habe trotz des "mini"-Gehäuses bei Vollast von den GPUs und der CPU niemals mehr als 60C CPU- und 50C GPU-Temperatur. Damit lässt es sich leben, da im Leerlauf alles bei knapp 30C liegt.


----------



## amdahl (24. August 2018)

*AW: 140mm Lüfter Extrem gesucht*

Und die Lautstärke bleibt dabei erträglich?


----------



## GK-ken (24. August 2018)

*AW: 140mm Lüfter Extrem gesucht*

Mit ein wenig Lüfterregelung geht das. Die laufen nie zu 100% wenn der Sollwert für 100% Leistung bei 60C liegt. 
Beim Spielen oder CPU lastigen Programmen werden die durchaus stark hörbar. Für mich persönlich ist das erträglich


----------



## Sarias (29. August 2018)

*AW: 140mm Lüfter Extrem gesucht*

Ich habe 2x die gleichen noctua Lüfter. Allerdings hatte ich sie nur Kurz in betrieb, da über Mainboard selbst  die Mindestumdrehung bei 1200 liegt. Und da machen die zumindest bei mir schon ordentlich Krach. An einer Lüftungsregulierung brauche ich nicht denken. Da ich keine Hardware dafür habe (mein gehäuse besitzt maximal anschlüsse für 3 Pin Lüfter anschlüsse. Über Speedfan konnte ich da hin gehen auch ncihts erreichen. 

Warum ich so keine bessere Lüftersteuerung habe liegt an den Kosten. Für mich sind selbst die Billigsten noch etwas zu teuer. 

Nun aber mal zum Thema Temperatur. Wenn es bei dir in der Bude Ordentlich Heiß ist wie es sich anhört, und dann noch noch die Hardware Hinzu kommt, dann ist eine Wasserkühlung sicher nicht das richtige. 

Wasser kann zwar Wärme Besser als Luft abführen, dazu ebdarf es aber Extreme Temperaturen und dahinter gut gekühlte Radiatoren. Nebenbei ist Wasser aber Zeitgleich auch ein Speicher. Es braucht länger bis es Warm wird, gleichzeitig braucht es auch länger bis es abkühlt. Und gerade bei thema Abkühlen, ist spätestens anch Rechner ausschalten die Kühlung sehr stark eingeschränkt und die Standheizung Perfekt. 

Vielleicht solltest du dir doch ein Anderes Kühlsystem ausdenken. Etwa ein Noctua NH-D15 .... Mit beiden lüftern. Deine Grafikkarten kannste standart Lüfter z.B. versuchen standart Lüfter abzu machen udn 120mm oder 140mm Lüfter ran machen. 

Denk dran das von der Front viel Luft rein muss. Also 2 Lüfter und Hinten der Unterdruck gut sein muss. Hast du also Forne 2 Lüfter a 140mm reicht hinten ein 120mm Oder eln 140mm Lüfter wie forne nur eben hinten. 

Wenn du dann vele Lüfter intern hast, die Richtig arbeiten sollte alles klappen. 

Wenn du jetzt aber stark übertaktet hast (was ich für schwachsinnig halte), solltest du aber vielleicht doch bei deinen Wasserkühlern bleiben troz diverser nachteile. nur dann musst du eben zu sehen wie du deine Bude kalt bekommst.


----------



## amdahl (29. August 2018)

*AW: 140mm Lüfter Extrem gesucht*

Die gegenteilige Meinung haben wir ja regelmäßig in größeren Abständen, aber hier lese ich zum ersten Mal die Meinung dass eine Wasserkühlung den Raum zusätzlich aufheizt.
Daran dass eine Wasserkühlung helfen kann den Raum weniger stark aufzuheizen ist ja zumindest theoretisch noch etwas dran. Wenn die Komponenten kühler laufen verbrauchen sie minimal weniger Strom. Leider ist das ein sehr kleiner Unterschied. Und die Argumentation ist ja meistens eine andere.


----------



## bastian123f (29. August 2018)

*AW: 140mm Lüfter Extrem gesucht*



GK-ken schrieb:


> Habe nun 5x Noctua NF-A14 industrialPPC 3000 PWM eingebaut und habe trotz des "mini"-Gehäuses bei Vollast von den GPUs und der CPU niemals mehr als 60C CPU- und 50C GPU-Temperatur. Damit lässt es sich leben, da im Leerlauf alles bei knapp 30C liegt.



Die Noctuas passen. Die sind gut dafür gemacht, da diese eine hohe Fördermenge haben UND einen hohen Druck aufbauen. Beides ist für einen Radi entscheidend. Es gibt auch lüfter mit einer hohen Fördermenge, die aber keinen hohen Druck schaffen und somit die Luft nicht durchpresssen können.


----------



## Sarias (29. August 2018)

*AW: 140mm Lüfter Extrem gesucht*

amdahl Wie die Flüssigkeit in Headpipe ist auch bei Wasserkühlungen das Verdunst das, was die Kühlung verursacht. Die Wasserkühlung hat aber wesentlich mehr Wasser massen als die Headpipe stäbchen. Bis das Wasser also durch Verdunstung kühlt, braucht man wesentlich mehr energie. Daher sind Wasserkühlungen eher nur für Wirklich Stark beanspruchte Komponenten Sinnvoll. Allerdings gibt es da das Problem das die hohe masse an Wasser auch das ist, was nicht mehr Gekült wird wenn das System aus ist. Die folge ist Logisch. Das Wasser zum Kühlen bleibt viel länger warm. Und natürlich schlägt diese Wärme auch auf die umgebung nieder.  Das System muss also wesentlich länger aus bleiben um wirklich abzukühlen. Wie gesagt. Der gleiche Effekt bewirkt aber auch das die Temperatur langsamer ansteigt, anch einschalten als bei Luft kühlung.  Da aber auch die Wasserkühlung wirklich nur die Raum Temperatur beeinhaltet als mindest temperatur, und die hohe masse schlecht runter kühlt wenn die bude selsbt 30°C hat, dann sit das schonmal die grund temperatur. Wärend man mit Ordentlich Luft ohne wasser beim einschalten definitiv niedrige temps hat. Luft alleine hat nur den anchteil das zu Hohe temperaturen irgendwann nciht mehr weg geschaufelt werden können. da kommt die masse vom Wasser isn spiel. Denn wenn der Raum 30°C hat udn die Komponenten normal bei 70° (durch übertaktung etc.) befindet sich die Wasser Temp irgendwo dazwischen. wenn ich bei Leuten lese die ne Wasserkühlung nutzen und bei 60 bis 90 °C kommen schüttel ich nur mit dem Kopf. Da wird das System bis zum geht nciht Getaktet . Das finde ich hiernlos. WEnn cih mit meiner Luft Kühlung shcson nciht über 52°C bei der CPU hinaus komme, sollte wasser dochj effektiver sein. Der Unterschied ich habe nur meine North Bridge von der CPU übertaktet sonst nichts. Sogar ncoh undervolting betrieben etc. Mein System läuft Kühl und effizient. Und die paar Mhz mehr machen eigentlich auch ncihts vom Übertakten. der einzige unterschied wäre die Höhere Wärme entwicklung + extrem hohen strom verbrauch. 

Wieso man also sich keine Gedanken um seinen System und die Passende Kühlung und Raum umgebung macht ist mir erst recht schleierhaft. Hauptsache es wird ohne hirn übertaktet damit man bei Benchmark höhere Werte bekommt von dennen man Real kaum was merkt ... außer auf der strom rechnung.  Das ist jeden seine sache. Dennoch wundert mich das dann imemr wenn Leute mit Wasserkühlung probleme bekommen. Da die ja  "soviel besser" sein sollte. ( Übrigens meine CPU auf 4,5Ghz + NB Clock der CPU auf 2,6GHz und ohne undervolting bringt meine CPU auf 63°C (wenn cihd as ncoh recht im hinterkopf habe). 

Also ... eigentlich sollten die meisten aufhören ihre Komponenten zu quälen.. geradde dann wenn die auf falsche Kühlung setzen. Es kommt wirklich auf den Einsatz drauf an. aber die beste Kühlung versagt nun einmal bei Geistesgestörter Übertaktung.


----------



## amdahl (29. August 2018)

*AW: 140mm Lüfter Extrem gesucht*

Deine Argumentation basiert auf einem grundlegend falschen Verständnis davon wie Wasserkühlungen in PCs funktionieren - NICHT über Verdunstung und auch nicht wie bei Heatpipes über Verdampfung. Und davon wie der 1. Hauptsatz der Thermodynamik funktioniert: Egal wie du die Wärme aus deinem PC abgeführt hast, sie erwärmt den Raum in dem der PC steht um die exakt gleiche Temperaturdifferenz.
Edit: zumindest vermute ich das mal, ich gebe zu deiner Argumentation nicht ganz folgen zu können


----------



## Sarias (29. August 2018)

*AW: 140mm Lüfter Extrem gesucht*

Man sagt die Luft Temperatur vom Raum ist bei Allen Kühlungen exakt die gleiche ausganstemperatur. Stimmt nur nicht ganz. 
Alles wirklich alles im Computer kann  sogesehen ein Wärme Speicher sein. Weil jede Komponente Warm wird. Die Warme Luft Raus bringen ist das höchste ziel von allen. 

Die Komponenten ohne Wasser, werdenauch mal hier und da etwas Kühler. Warum? Weil sie die Wärme einfach nciht annehmen. Das liegt schon am Material. Ganz anders als bei Wasser. 

Wasserkühlung setzt imemr Druck, bewegung etc. vorraus. Dieses Passiert ind er Regel erst wenn die Lüfter sich drehen also das System läuft. Wenn eine Wasserkühlung also nur in hitze steht ist sie natürlich auf grund des Wassers Wärmer, also bei einer Kühlung welche die nciht mit Wassergekühlt wird. 

Wie gesagt. Die unterschiede machen sich erst bei der Verwendung selbst bemerkbar. 
Wasserkühlung erwärmt Langsammer als Luft. Luft hat dafür irgendwann seine grenzen ausgespielt. Wo diese Grenze überschritten wird, macht Wasserkühlung erst sinn. 

Davor ist die Wasserkühlung eher Kontraproduktiv.  
Wenn ich die Angaben vom Themen ersteller richtig lese, so hat er ja angegebener maßen kein Übertaktets System. Dennoch wären selbst dann wenn die Wasserkühlung bei ihm die Falsche Wahl wäre, die Temperaturen viel zu hoch. 

Immerhin hat bei Ihm das Wasser schon Fast gekocht. 

Also entweder grund auf sehr schlechte kühlung, oder doch übertaktet. Sinn amchen die Temp angaben unter Wasser auf keinen Fall. 
Mein Tipp wäre noch Grafikakrten bios bearbeiten und (Undervolting). Das gleiche bei CPU, Ram Board etc. 

Sollte noch was bringen. Und er muss auf keine Geschwindigkeiten verzichten. 

Und wenn cih lese CPU wurde geköpft und Temps sind imemr ncoh so hoch... also da denke ich auch in die richtung Defekt, der Kühlung. Allerdings wird hier auch nciht angegebenw elche Wasser Kühlung üebrhaupt zum einsatz kommt. Wenn es so eine AIO ist, dann wäre das schon echt  armseelig das mit so einer Kühllösung überhaupt solche extrem temps zus tande kommen. Weil ich traue selbst diesen schrott dingern etwas leistung zu... wenn auch nciht viel. 

Und ncohmal zur Verdunstung... selbst wenn die Verdunstung nicht im PC Wasserkühlungen Relevant ist (Verdunstung kann auch bei raum temepratur Stattfinden), ist das eine Kühleigenschaft. Darauf wird sicher neimand verzichten. Auch wenn es kein richtiges Wasser ist weil da Spezielle Kühleigenschaften bei gefügt sind, sollte es noch effektiver werden. Da es ein geschlossenes System ist, wäre die Verdunstung sogar wünschenswert für eine bessere Kühlung.  Wenn durch zusetzungen die Verdunstung ausgebremst wurde oder weiter nach hinten verschoben wurden, oder gar komplett aufeglöst wurden, wäre das echt nciht mehr lustig. 

der8auer setzt Systeme komplett mit dem Zeug unter wasser, da wäre auf verdunstung verzichten sinnvoll, wenn alles kühl genug bleibt. Aber da gibt es den unterschied das das ganze system tatsächlich auch gekühlt wird. So sind die Wasserkühlungen meist so klein udn doof entwickelt das nicht mal viel mit Kühlen ist. Wenn man sich mal die Laufwege des Wasserflusses von CPU kühlern anschaut oder auch bei GPU's.... das kann gar nicht Kühlhalten so vom aufbau. Riesen flächen für die die abdeckung, aber für das wasser selbst kaum platz.

Es ist und bleibt einfach nur ein Armutszeugnis mit Wasserkühlungen. Ich hoffe ja imemr ncohd as da mal was ordentliches raus kommt für den markt.


----------



## Sarias (29. August 2018)

*AW: 140mm Lüfter Extrem gesucht*

Man sagt die Luft Temperatur vom Raum ist bei Allen Kühlungen exakt die gleiche ausganstemperatur. Stimmt nur nicht ganz. 
Alles wirklich alles im Computer kann  sogesehen ein Wärme Speicher sein. Weil jede Komponente Warm wird. Die Warme Luft Raus bringen ist das höchste ziel von allen. 

Die Komponenten ohne Wasser, werdenauch mal hier und da etwas Kühler. Warum? Weil sie die Wärme einfach nciht annehmen. Das liegt schon am Material. Ganz anders als bei Wasser. 

Wasserkühlung setzt imemr Druck, bewegung etc. vorraus. Dieses Passiert ind er Regel erst wenn die Lüfter sich drehen also das System läuft. Wenn eine Wasserkühlung also nur in hitze steht ist sie natürlich auf grund des Wassers Wärmer, also bei einer Kühlung welche die nciht mit Wassergekühlt wird. 

Wie gesagt. Die unterschiede machen sich erst bei der Verwendung selbst bemerkbar. 
Wasserkühlung erwärmt Langsammer als Luft. Luft hat dafür irgendwann seine grenzen ausgespielt. Wo diese Grenze überschritten wird, macht Wasserkühlung erst sinn. 

Davor ist die Wasserkühlung eher Kontraproduktiv.  
Wenn ich die Angaben vom Themen ersteller richtig lese, so hat er ja angegebener maßen kein Übertaktets System. Dennoch wären selbst dann wenn die Wasserkühlung bei ihm die Falsche Wahl wäre, die Temperaturen viel zu hoch. 

Immerhin hat bei Ihm das Wasser schon Fast gekocht. 

Also entweder grund auf sehr schlechte kühlung, oder doch übertaktet. Sinn amchen die Temp angaben unter Wasser auf keinen Fall. 
Mein Tipp wäre noch Grafikakrten bios bearbeiten und (Undervolting). Das gleiche bei CPU, Ram Board etc. 

Sollte noch was bringen. Und er muss auf keine Geschwindigkeiten verzichten. 

Und wenn cih lese CPU wurde geköpft und Temps sind imemr ncoh so hoch... also da denke ich auch in die richtung Defekt, der Kühlung. Allerdings wird hier auch nciht angegebenw elche Wasser Kühlung üebrhaupt zum einsatz kommt. Wenn es so eine AIO ist, dann wäre das schon echt  armseelig das mit so einer Kühllösung überhaupt solche extrem temps zus tande kommen. Weil ich traue selbst diesen schrott dingern etwas leistung zu... wenn auch nciht viel. 

Und ncohmal zur Verdunstung... selbst wenn die Verdunstung nicht im PC Wasserkühlungen Relevant ist (Verdunstung kann auch bei raum temepratur Stattfinden), ist das eine Kühleigenschaft. Darauf wird sicher neimand verzichten. Auch wenn es kein richtiges Wasser ist weil da Spezielle Kühleigenschaften bei gefügt sind, sollte es noch effektiver werden. Da es ein geschlossenes System ist, wäre die Verdunstung sogar wünschenswert für eine bessere Kühlung.  Wenn durch zusetzungen die Verdunstung ausgebremst wurde oder weiter nach hinten verschoben wurden, oder gar komplett aufeglöst wurden, wäre das echt nciht mehr lustig. 

der8auer setzt Systeme komplett mit dem Zeug unter wasser, da wäre auf verdunstung verzichten sinnvoll, wenn alles kühl genug bleibt. Aber da gibt es den unterschied das das ganze system tatsächlich auch gekühlt wird. So sind die Wasserkühlungen meist so klein udn doof entwickelt das nicht mal viel mit Kühlen ist. Wenn man sich mal die Laufwege des Wasserflusses von CPU kühlern anschaut oder auch bei GPU's.... das kann gar nicht Kühlhalten so vom aufbau. Riesen flächen für die die abdeckung, aber für das wasser selbst kaum platz.

Es ist und bleibt einfach nur ein Armutszeugnis mit Wasserkühlungen. Ich hoffe ja imemr ncohd as da mal was ordentliches raus kommt für den markt.  

"1. Hauptsatz der Thermodynamik funktioniert: Egal wie du die Wärme aus deinem PC abgeführt hast, sie erwärmt den Raum in dem der PC steht um die exakt gleiche Temperaturdifferenz."
Ja ist auch Logisch. xD Aber Da Wasser Länger bruacht zum Abkühlen gibt er noch lange nachd em auschalten Wärme ab. Luftkühlung wiederum nciht. Der PC ist bei beiden anch dem auschalten noch Warm udn gibt wärme ab. Aber die Wasserkühlung eben viel länger. xD


----------



## amdahl (29. August 2018)

*AW: 140mm Lüfter Extrem gesucht*

Ok jetzt trollst du


----------



## bastian123f (29. August 2018)

*AW: 140mm Lüfter Extrem gesucht*

Ok. Wasserkühlungen erwärmen den Raum nicht so viel, wie Luftkühlung. Aber dass ich die genau gleiche Wärmeenergie wegschaffe ist ja auch egal. Ich kann aus Erfahrung berichten, dass mein System mit Wasser meinen Raum genau so viel Erwärmt hat, als mit Luft. Deswegen bleibe ich auch bei Luft.


----------



## Sarias (29. August 2018)

*AW: 140mm Lüfter Extrem gesucht*

Ich glaube ich benutze zu viele Worte und damit rede ich dann ab einen Gewissen Punkt gegen die Wand, weil man mich dann nciht emhr versteht. 

Im Laufe  vom Betrieb, geben beide Systeme Wärme im raum ab (Logisch). 
Nach benutzen der Systeme gibt es 2 Gravierende Unterschiede.

Luftkühlung gleich weniger Verbrauchsfläche als Wasser Kühlung. Dazu mehr Alu Rippen etc. (Von natur aus schlecht Wärmend daher frühere Erkühlung NACH ABSCHALTEN.  (Luftkühler Systeme sind mehr auf Passive Kühlung ausgelegt).

Wasserkühlung. Relativ viel Befüllte Fläche = mehr Masse. Diese kann effektiv nur in Betrieb gühlen (selbst der Radiator Arbeitet nur solange wie das wasser sich bewegt). Ergo PC aus = Kühlleistung vom Wasser unterprochen = mehr wärme Fläche innerhalb der Kühlung = Längere Wärme abgabe nach dem ABSCHALTEN in die Um gebung. 

Mit genügend Radiatoren kann man ein System Passiv Kühlen, aber nur solange wie das Wasser auch in bewegung ist (Wärme Kalt austausch erfolgt).


----------



## GK-ken (10. Oktober 2018)

*AW: 140mm Lüfter Extrem gesucht*

Nochmal ein kleines Status-update:

mit den Noctua Lüftern auf ca. 7V und dementsprechender niedriger Drehzahl komme ich auf maximal 60C CPU und ca 40-45C GPU Temperatur.

zur CPU: Sie ist vei den hohen Temps im Sommer nicht übertaktet gewesen, sondern sogar untertaktet wegen dieser Temps. Ich hatte in anderen Foren schon gelesen dass der 4790K dazu neigt sehr heiß zu werden und die WLP zwischen DIE und IHS „knusprig“ wird. Dies war bei mir der fall und nachdem ich den IHS mit Flüssigmetall am DIE „verlötet“ hatte waren die Temps gute 20C runter. 
Dieschwächw in meinem System liegt unter anderem ganz klar am zu kleinen Radi für die drei zu kühlenden Komponenten. Der 420mm Radi mit den drei 140mm Lüftern schafft es nur unter der Bedingung der vollen Lüfterbestückung des Gehäuses auf die ordentlichen Temperaturen die ich jetzt habe. 
Es ist übrigens eine Custom WaKü und kein AiO.
Zwei Lüfter blasen vorne rein und drei nach oben raus. Vor der WaKü waren die Temperaturen mit Luftkühlung sehr viel schlechter. GPUs waren teils bei 80C und die CPU vorm Köpfen kratzte auch an den 100C. Alles in allem lohnt sich meine WaKü da nun alles „kalt“ ist und ich in ruhe Zocken kann ohne akute Überhitzungsgefahr.


----------

